# Выбор ортопедического матраса после операции по удалению грыжи L5-S1



## NaTaShKiN (10 Июл 2018)

Доброго дня! Прошу совета, в выборе ортопедического матраса, мой вес 77 кг- рост 174, муж 110 кг-183. Какую фирму рассмотреть прежде всего, какую жесткость, у меня была операция по удалению грыжи и остеохондроз позвоночника, у мужа тоже остеохондроз с детства. Очень много информации, большой выбор, никак не могу выбрать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2018)

Считаю (нескромно правда) наш матрас лучшим, а что важно есть и просто покрытие на имеющийся уже матрас, поскольку они и анатомические и истинно ортопедические.


*Как выбрать матрас?*

Причины обращения к врачам с проблемами позвоночника разнообразны. Это – остеохондроз, грыжа межпозвоночного диска, травма, воспаление, опухоли и многие другие. Большинство из них связано с изменениями в образе жизни современного человека, и неспособностью организма приспособиться к этим стремительным изменениям. Позвоночник приспособлен к динамичному образу жизни, а современный мир провоцирует нас к деятельности, связанной с большими статичными нагрузками. Многочасовые занятия в школе способствуют формированию неправильной осанки. Компьютер и машина – неотъемлемая и не лучшая составляющая современного «пассивного» образа жизни. Дело в том, что между позвонками есть диски, выполняющие амортизирующую функцию. В течение суток питательные вещества поступают в них а, уходя, уносят с собой продукты жизнедеятельности. Природа предусмотрела механизм попеременной нагрузки и разгрузки позвоночного столба, своеобразную «помпу», для нормальной работы которой необходимо динамическое равновесие между нагрузкой и разгрузкой позвоночника. Нагрузок нам, разумеется, хватает, а как быть с разгрузкой?

Полное расслабление, длительное вытяжение с сохранением природных физиологических изгибов позвоночника – это те условия, которые необходимы для восстановления нормальных процессов в позвоночнике. Для многих единственным способом расслабления является восстановление позвоночника во время сна и отдыха.

Многие врачи и исследователи спорят между собой, на чём должен спать человек? Каким должен быть матрас? Одни советуют спать на жестких матрасах, другие - на мягких; кто-то на пружинных, кто-то на полиуретановых. Некоторые утверждают, что полезнее, когда набивка из натуральных компонентов, кокосовой стружки, из сена, из ваты, – их оппоненты выступают за искусственные пластиковые шарики, надувные и т.д.

Как можно из всей «армии» матрасов выбрать наилучший, отвечающий всем основным требованиям потребителей? Так какой же матрас может считаться самым правильным? Приведем основные требования к матрасам и подушкам, а Вы сделаете выводы.

1. Матрас должен быть комфортным, т.е. находящийся на них человек не должен чувствовать неудобств.

Комфортность, это удобство! Отсутствие удобства во время сна приводит к недосыпанию, нарушающему все функции организма. Наш организм, в силу своего биологического строения, не в состоянии приспособиться к дефициту сна. Людям требуется разное количество сна - одному достаточно вздремнуть несколько часов, другой чувствует себя ужасно, если не проспит десять часов. Во многих клинических исследованиях утверждается что сон, продолжительностью меньше 6 часов, приводит к повышению риска заболеваемости и смерти. Большинству людей ежедневно нужно спать 7-9 часов, для того чтобы мышцы позвоночника расслабились, межпозвонковые диски наполнились жидкостью и раздвинули позвонки. Проснувшись утром, мы получим запас в 2-3 см. роста, за счет увеличенных межпозвонковых дисков и будем его стаптывать и «ссиживать» в течение дня. Попробуйте вспомнить свою жизнь, и наверняка в ней окажется несколько ночей проведенных на неудобной чужой кровати, вагонной полке, и палаточной подстилке. Теперь понятно, почему комфортность постели мы ставим всегда на первое место, потому что в удобной постели мы спим долго и безмятежно и весь день чувствуем себя отдохнувшими и работоспособными!

2. Матрас должен быть гигиеничным, т.е. не иметь неприятных запахов и при контакте с телом человека не вызывать аллергических реакций, не иметь возможности заведения и размножения различных насекомых и других вредных организмов.

За время службы в матрасе накапливаются разные опасные вещества. Водном исследовании даже утверждается, что обитающие в матрасе бактерии вызывают синдром внезапной смерти удетей. Взрослый постельный клоп может прожить без пищи вплоть до одного года, Ну как тут не заговоришь о преимуществе современных материалов, в которых клопы ещё не научились жить. Именно поэтому средний рекомендуемый срок службы матраса составляет 8-10 лет. А сколько лет Вашему матрасу?

3. Матрас должен быть анатомическим, т.е. повторять контуры находящегося на нем человека.

Бытует мнение о необходимости жесткой постели и её пользе для позвоночника. Думаю, это мнение появилось с первыми панцирными кроватями. Неудобно, особенно если болит спина. Вот и стали люди по старой памяти подкладывать под панцирную сетку доски и щиты. Старая память того, что спали раньше на деревянных полатях, только забывают, что сверху должен быть тюфяк. Тюфяк соломенный или пуховой, по достатку, предназначенный для заполнения анатомических изгибов вашего тела. Иногда приводят в пример тонкую войлочную подстилку, для сна применяемую на Востоке, но при этом забывают о том, что характерной особенностью постели восточного принца было большое количество подушек, валиков и подушечек на которых он возлегал. Задача анатомичности обеспечить физиологическое положение всех отделов позвоночника во время сна. Мышцы позвоночника при этом расслабляются и отдыхают от трудной дневной работы. Чем будет обеспечена эта функция: мелкими пружинами, кокосовыми прослойками, латексной основой, вообще то не важно. Прилягте на матрас, на бок и убедитесь, что Ваш позвоночник в поясничном отделе не выгнулся в сторону как лук с натянутой тетивой, а пространство талии поддерживается матрасом. Обычно, это лучше обеспечивается мягким матрасом и если Вы привыкли спать на боку, именно такой матрас и выбирайте. Перевернитесь на спину и убедитесь, что ягодицы продавили матрас, а поясничный прогиб не висит в воздухе, не выгнулся в обратную сторону, а сохранился и поддерживается матрасом. При привычке спать на спине, матрас средней жесткости, скорее всего, понравится Вам больше. Более жесткие матрасы, нравятся тем, кто любит спать на животе, так как на таком матрасе не увеличивается прогиб поясничного отдела вперед. Возможность матраса соответствовать анатомическим особенностям Вашего тела, важное условие для отдыха во время сна.

4. Матрас должен быть ортопедическим, т.е. иметь возможность правильно проводить восстановление и профилактику возникающих функциональных нарушений человеческого организма.

Здесь кроется ещё одна проблема, почти все производители называют свои матрасы ортопедическими, хотя, по сути, они являются анатомичными. Задача анатомичности обеспечит физиологическое удобство во время сна, а задачи ортопедичности обеспечить лечебный процесс во время сна. И здесь на помощь современные материалы. Придав мягким и в то же время высоко упругим материалам своеобразную форму «гармошки», ученые получить «инструмент», обеспечивающие эту функцию. Созданные на основе разработанной технологии «ortorelax»и «detensor» изделия, матрасы, подушки и специальные покрытия, полностью обеспечивает мягкое, пластичное вытяжение позвоночника. Прекращается застой крови, расслабляются спазмированные мышцы, перестают сдавливаться нервные окончания. ВОЗ рекомендует использование ортопедических матрацев, с функцией профилактического вытяжения, при лечении и профилактике болевого синдрома в спине.

Возможность матраса способствовать расслаблению мышц тела и осуществлять профилактическое вытяжение позвоночных структур, является одним из решающих фактором при выборе постели с точки зрения профилактики боли в спине.


----------



## NaTaShKiN (10 Июл 2018)

Спасибо большое за ответ, я прочитала с удовольствием, принцип прелестей ортопедического матраса ясен. У нас имеется диван-кровать покупали в Икее Бединге называется, у него матрас средней жескости, мы хотим купить ещё сверху положить ортопедический, т.к меня не устраивает в нашем матрасе, он из двух половинок соединён молнией, шов от молнии не нравится, чувствую его.


----------



## NaTaShKiN (10 Июл 2018)

А "наш " матрас вы имеете ввиду фирму производителя? Подскажите пожалуйста какую фирму рассмотреть ? Смотрела Аскона, Ортек, Арматек и опять не могу определиться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2018)

http://pozwonocnik.ru/tovary/ti-price/

Наши, в смысле мои:

http://ortho.shop/product/ortoadaptivnoe_spalnoe_matrats-pokryitie_dlya_sna-430555/

И что важно, есть ортопедические покрытие на Ваш матрас.

Можно взять пробник на несколько дней.
Считаем матрас важной частью реабилитации, поэтому даем попробовать. Выбор должен быть осознанным.


----------



## NaTaShKiN (11 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за ответ )))


----------



## mikazima (2 Авг 2020)

Доктор а что скажете по поводу немецкого матраса Детензор с системой вытяжения позвоночника? Стоит ли его покупать за 60 тыс .рублей?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2020)

mikazima написал(а):


> Доктор а что скажете по поводу немецкого матраса Детензор с системой вытяжения позвоночника? Стоит ли его покупать за 60 тыс .рублей?


Наш лучше и стоит 30 000


----------



## mikazima (2 Авг 2020)

Не подскажете как название матраса?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2020)

Срок регистрации домена закончился
		

*Ортоадаптивное спальное матрас - покрытие для сна

*


----------



## mikazima (2 Авг 2020)

Вес от 65 до 75 кг рост 170 , остеохондроз , протрузии,грыжи и стоит Тпф, можно мне спать на таком матрасе, какую именно модель посоветуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2020)

Покрытие на Ваш матрас или диван: Z релакс Т
Размер по кровати.
Часто сперва присылаем пробник, чтобы человек смог попробовать и поспать несколько ночей.


----------



## mikazima (2 Авг 2020)

От вас 800 км ,пробник не вариант, на диван, на одну сторону, у супруги порядок с позвоночником.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2020)

3000 руб, наверное, туда и 3000 обратно, это треть стоимости покрытия.
Любой размер, мы производители.


----------



## Zhurik (3 Дек 2020)

Вот и я хочу попросить совета по выбору матраса. Удалена грыжа L5-S1, как и у автора, поэтому не буду плодить темы, пишу тут.
Из-за ограничений после операции ездить-выбирать особо не могу. А что-то надо менять.

Сейчас я сплю на на матрасе средней жесткости (независимые блоки внутри) и в принципе до операции всё было хорошо. А после я стала ловить себя на том, что чаще лежу на боку. Ну вроде и ничего, только как-то некомфортно оперированному участку, если лежать на спине. С появлением подставки для ноутбука потребность лежать на спине выросла - и поясница стала жаловаться.
Пытаясь облегчить себе жизнь, я сперва стелила одеяло снизу помягче. Не помогло.
Потом вспомнила юность. Тогда из-за проблем со сколиозом я много лет спала на толстой фанере (ортопедические матрасы были тогда не очень-то доступны, а от обычных спина болела - и мне прекрасно отдыхалось на конструкции фанера+простынка). Ну и первое, что попалось сейчас под руку (длинная картонная коробка) было безжалостно смято в ровную поверхность и аккуратно закатано под спину. И ура - мышцы быстро расслабились и поясница всем довольна. Теперь как-то глобально хочется повлиять на ситуацию, а то картон не очень долговечен 

Менять весь матрас мне бы не хотелось, поэтому хочу купить наматрасник.
Кто-то пользуется наматрасником (или матрасом) высокой жесткости? Сейчас аж с двумя разными по твердостями сторонами делают.



Ссылки на удачные фирмы и модели нужны. Понятно, что всё индивидуально - но выбор слишком уж широк, хочу его сузить.

С интересом прочитала про ваши матрасы, @Доктор Ступин
А были ли у вас случаи, чтобы ваш матрас понравился любителям твердой поверхности? Возможность попробовать - это хорошо, но есть ли смысл для меня...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2020)

> ...Ну и первое, что попалось сейчас под руку (длинная картонная коробка) было безжалостно смято в ровную поверхность и аккуратно закатано под спину. И ура - мышцы быстро расслабились и поясница всем довольна.


Вот тут не расшифровал. Если смято, то не ровная поверхность, а наоборот, подстроенная под особенности формы позвоночника.

Покрытие тем и хорошо, что специальная нарезка подстраивается под любые формы позвоночника.
Невозможно ответить. Для этого и пробуем.


----------



## AIR (4 Дек 2020)

Zhurik написал(а):


> Ссылки на удачные фирмы и модели нужны. Понятно, что всё индивидуально - но выбор слишком уж широк, хочу его сузить.


А я вот через часок поеду  из дачи в Мытищи посмотреть и заказать себе матрас Хилдинг Андерс.. Так как достраиваю второй домик и буду туда перебираться жить. Сейчас как раз лежу на первом матрасе этой фирмы. Кстати уже пятый год.. модель не помню, но новый буду смотреть модели IQ nano что ли, точно не помню, сориентируюсь на месте.. он потолще, "покруче" и с большой скидкой  
С моей перегруженной более 30 лет спиной, предполагаю, самое то...


----------



## Zhurik (4 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, ну из объемного параллелепипеда в плоский прямоугольник по широкой стороне  на объемной коробке не полежишь, а на сложенной вдоль длинной стороны очень удобно. Только удобно недолго - картон легко сминается совсем.

А если опробовать ваш наматрасник - как это технически? 
Он новый приедет и его же можно выкупить, если подойдёт?
Или есть набор матрасов-путешественников? Если так - как вы их стерилизуете между использованием разными клиентами?

@AIR, прекрасный план! Непредвзятый отзыв потом напишете здесь для широкой общественности? 😊


----------



## AIR (5 Дек 2020)

Zhurik написал(а):


> @AIR, прекрасный план! Непредвзятый отзыв потом напишете здесь для широкой общественности? 😊


План не состоялся.. Оба офиса Хилдинг Андерс в Мытищах так и не нашёл и на звонки без ответа, оказались закрыты. Не стал заморачиваться и заказал Аскона (большущий магазин) по цене один в один с предполагаемой моделью Хилдинга.. Через 2 недели должны привезти..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2020)

Zhurik написал(а):


> А если опробовать ваш наматрасник - как это технически?
> Он новый приедет и его же можно выкупить, если подойдёт?
> Или есть набор матрасов-путешественников? Если так - как вы их стерилизуете между использованием разными клиентами?


Технически оправляем через СДЭК ширина 60 см.
Не новый, чехол стирается каждый раз, а сверху ваша индивидуальная простынь.
Обычно его оставляют на дачу, а для квартиры берут по размеру кровати или 90 см на свою сторону.


----------



## Zhurik (10 Янв 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> План не состоялся.. Оба офиса Хилдинг Андерс в Мытищах так и не нашёл и на звонки без ответа, оказались закрыты. Не стал заморачиваться и заказал Аскона (большущий магазин) по цене один в один с предполагаемой моделью Хилдинга.. Через 2 недели должны привезти..


А продолжение истории будет?

У меня история развивалась неожиданно - после преодоления разных технических сложностей до меня добрался пробный вариант матраса от @Доктор Ступин . Ну и понравился. Заказала такой.


----------



## AIR (10 Янв 2021)

Zhurik написал(а):


> А продолжение истории будет?


Матрас для нового дома, кровать уже сделал практически...  здоровый, толстый и тяжёлый..  200×200×24 .. сейчас укомплектовать надо бельём,  таких размеров у меня ещё нет..  Завтра сфотографирую...


----------



## Дина (10 Янв 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> План не состоялся.. Оба офиса Хилдинг Андерс в Мытищах так и не нашёл и на звонки без ответа, оказались закрыты. Не стал заморачиваться и заказал Аскона (большущий магазин) по цене один в один с предполагаемой моделью Хилдинга.. Через 2 недели должны привезти..


Как Вам асконовский матрас? Они у нас в городе производятся. Напишите, пожалуйста, отзыв, как опробуете - интересно как оценит их качество врач вашей специализации.


----------



## Elka66 (10 Янв 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Матрас для нового дома, кровать уже сделал практически...  здоровый, толстый и тяжёлый..  200×200×24 .. сейчас укомплектовать надо бельём,  таких размеров у меня ещё нет..  Завтра сфотографирую...


На валберис посмотрите, мы взяли 240*260 мм.


----------



## Pleion (29 Янв 2021)

Так всеже какой лучше анатомический или ортопедический?
При остеохондрозе и небольшом сколеозе
На данный момент купил такой Матрас Райтон Harmony S1000 M/F
140x200 
с одной стороны средней жескости а с другой жеский, замучил продавцов всех когда выбирал 😅


----------



## ~Наталья~ (28 Фев 2021)

Кровать из икеа с нормальным матрасом, мне нравится, по моему, он не ортопедический, обычный пружинный


----------

